# Partner's name on check?



## roroace8 (Sep 10, 2015)

I've recently signed up to be a driver. I've been cleared for background check and everything. The only thing I need to do is fill out my bank information. I'm just confused who I should put for partners name on check. Is it my bank name? Maybe I'm just over thinking it all. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ATX 22 (Jun 17, 2015)

That would be your name.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

You are the Uber Partner.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Partner........lmao


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I think some sort of IQ test should be administered before you can drive; here are your future drivers of Uber.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

roroace8 said:


> I've recently signed up to be a driver. I've been cleared for background check and everything. The only thing I need to do is fill out my bank information. I'm just confused who I should put for partners name on check. Is it my bank name? Maybe I'm just over thinking it all. Thanks in advance!


You will never get a check with anyone's name on it. You will get a direct deposit to your bank account. Uber needs to know the name you (the "partner") use on the bank account so they can make the deposit.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberLou said:


> I think some sort of IQ test should be administered before you can drive; here are your future drivers of Uber.


I was kinda thinking the same thing. If driver needs a name for check please PM for mine.


----------

